# MEGA VIV BUILD (2nd stage)



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Floor , side's and roof of viv done , next stage front of viv , i will post again when i have completed the viv front , cheers :2thumb:


----------



## steve moss (Nov 26, 2008)

*mega build*

looking big mm, keep up the hard work!! cant w8 to c it finished:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

That is going to be an insanly LARGE viv!!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

carpetman said:


> That is going to be an insanly LARGE viv!!!!


185 square foot when it's finished :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

id just like to point out thats bigger than my bedroom... LOL lucky lucky monitors :no1:

you must be every monitors 'dream man'


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

going to be a very interesting viv indeed, looking forward to the finished product 

good luck

ian


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

looking good! could make for a great display!


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

thats a HUGE enclosure what sort of monitor are you gonna keep in there?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Pythonman14 said:


> thats a HUGE enclosure what sort of monitor are you gonna keep in there?












This one and hopefully a male for her as well :flrt:


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh she's a beauty hope you find a nice male for her


----------



## Caboose (Dec 13, 2008)

what wood you using?

Marine Ply????????

how much you got in your bank account??!!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

is that in your loft ??? i bet its going to drive u mad them running around in the morning above your head in the morning:lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Caboose said:


> what wood you using?
> 
> Marine Ply????????
> 
> how much you got in your bank account??!!!


Im using exterior ply and i will finish it all in yacht varnish when the viv is completed :2thumb:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

So when do you hope to have the Tyranosaur paddock finished by then?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> So when do you hope to have the Tyranosaur paddock finished by then?


Just taken 2 days holiday from work on mon/tue that should get the bulk of the structual work done so 2 weeks i should have it done! :whistling2:hopefully:whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

looks great so far cant wait to see the end result. i have few questions mainly to help give me ideas for when mines that size. how you going heat it? what will you use for substrate? will it have a waterbowl for drinking or something larger to bath in?:2thumb:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Erm.... dunno much (read nothing) at all about monitors.... but just a thought... do you have a loft ladder??.... and do they climb??!?!?!?!?... :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> looks great so far cant wait to see the end result. i have few questions mainly to help give me ideas for when mines that size. how you going heat it? what will you use for substrate? will it have a waterbowl for drinking or something larger to bath in?:2thumb:


Heating will be via 4 x 360w thermotubes and basking area via 5 x 100w spots , 2 x strip lights 
Substrate will be confined to a given area sectioned off to retain the substrate the rest of the flooring will be food quality plastic coated zink sheets , which are very strong,waterproof and scratch resistant
Water will be 1) drinking water dish(large) 2) water for bathing provided by a large plastic storage container on wheels accessed through a separate door for ease of changing :2thumb:


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

All I can say is wow!!! We're currently in the process of building/insulating a second garage for our two new arrivals - one male argus and 1 unsexed nile - due next Saturday. (don't worry they won't be together!)

I'd love to see your set-up as you have sooooo many monitors! where do you keep them all?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

TCReptile said:


> All I can say is wow!!! We're currently in the process of building/insulating a second garage for our two new arrivals - one male argus and 1 unsexed nile - due next Saturday. (don't worry they won't be together!)
> 
> I'd love to see your set-up as you have sooooo many monitors! where do you keep them all?


Hi , i keep the largest 5 monitors in the loft and the rest bar one in built in tanks in the bedrooms with just one viv with my little female timor monitor in downstairs in the living room, good luck with your 2 new monitors , nile's are great as are argus as well :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Heating will be via 4 x 360w thermotubes and basking area via 5 x 100w spots , 2 x strip lights
> Substrate will be confined to a given area sectioned off to retain the substrate the rest of the flooring will be food quality plastic coated zink sheets , which are very strong,waterproof and scratch resistant
> Water will be 1) drinking water dish(large) 2) water for bathing provided by a large plastic storage container on wheels accessed through a separate door for ease of changing :2thumb:


 thats alot of electric:lol2: guess it will need to be to heat such large monitor. i like the idea of the water on wheels :2thumb: i cant wait to see it all built.


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Loking good there fella:no1::no1::notworthy:, I'd love something of that scale, the only thing living in my loft at the mo is some f:censor:ing huge spiders:lol2:not my pets i have to add:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

got any more of the huge viv done yet:2thumb:


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> This one and hopefully a male for her as well :flrt:


 good luck getting her up the ladder lol


----------

